# Some of my Shrimps



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

hello.
I have been time without happening this way... Now I am here again 
I leave some of my last photos, I hope you like it...

Caridina Japonica - Takashi Amano Shrimp - Yamato Shrimp 









Neocaridinas denticulatas 































































at last one making...










Palaemon scarletti


















thats all...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Saludos desde Texas. Excelentes fotos.Que camara usastes?(Very nice pictures. What camera did you use?
)

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, those are some nice pics


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

hi,
thanks.  
The camera is a Canon 350D and the objective is a macro of 60mm of the same mark. All except the last photo are take it without flash. The last one is with flash.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

xtr-xtr said:


> hi,
> thanks.
> The camera is a Canon 350D and the objective is a macro of 60mm of the same mark. All except the last photo are take it without flash. The last one is with flash.


I need to get a better camera to shoot mine.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> I need to get a better camera to shoot mine.


Yeh, me too. I just looked the camera up on ebay and they are going for over a grand with all the goodies.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Now THAT is a freaking macro shot!rayer:


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

IMPRESSIVE! =D> Very well taken shots.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice close-up shots  Well done!


----------

